# Promise POST: "No drive attached to FastTrak controller, The BIOS is not installed."



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Promise POST: "No drive attached to FastTrak controller, The BIOS is not installed."*

The Promise PDC20378 chip used on many motherboards will emit the following message when it is in RAID mode, but after a 7-second scan, it finds that no hard drives are attached to any of its ports. The chip supports 2 SATA ports (often labelled "SATA_RAID1" and "SATA_RAID2", and also one IDE port (often labelled "PRI_RAID").

*FastTrak 378 (tm) BIOS Version 1.00.1.34
(c)2002-2005 Promise Technology, Inc. All rights reserved.
Scanning IDE drives.......

No drive attached to FastTrak controller, The BIOS is not installed.
*

The message is an informational warning only. It may be ignored. Its purpose is to tell you that in case you thought you _did_ attach drive(s) to any of these ports, they aren't being seen.

A different message format appears if the chip is set to IDE mode in the BIOS, but the meaning is the same. 

If you do not want to see this message, either attach a hard drive to one of the ports, or go into your BIOS Setup utility and set your Onboard Promise Controller to "Disabled".

-clintfan


----------

